

Show HN: Brushes, iOS painting app, is now open-source - ssprang
https://github.com/sprang/Brushes

======
ssprang
I also open-sourced Inkpad, my iPad vector illustration app, a few weeks ago:
[https://github.com/sprang/Inkpad](https://github.com/sprang/Inkpad)

I'm planning to submit this version of Brushes to Apple within the next week
or so. There are still a few outstanding issues.

If you'd like to contribute, I'd appreciate bug fixes, new features, and
localizations for your language of choice. Otherwise, I hope you can learn
something from it, or find bits and pieces that are useful in your own apps.

------
mattschmulen
well done, I would be very interested to hear a follow up on how open sourcing
a project may or may not change consumer app store sales.

